# Yahoo search is now "Powered by Bing"



## entropy13 (Aug 25, 2010)

Searching through Yahoo's engine would now yield results using Bing. There's a "Powered by Bing" below the results for each page too.

http://techreport.com/discussions.x/19520
http://www.ysearchblog.com/2010/08/...rganic-search-back-end-to-microsoft-platform/


----------



## pantherx12 (Aug 25, 2010)

I hate bing, I find it to be unreliable at finding what I want.


----------



## Black Panther (Aug 25, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> I hate bing, I find it to be unreliable at finding what I want.



Well, me too. Both bing and yahoo. I find that nothing beats g00gle search so far.


----------



## assaulter_99 (Aug 25, 2010)

Black Panther said:


> I find that nothing beats g00gle search so far.



Hell yeah, competition in this segment is a as good as dead. MS and Yahoo are chasing a lost cause, however good their intentions may be.


----------



## stefanels (Aug 25, 2010)




----------



## Delta6326 (Aug 25, 2010)

go google i can never find what im searching for with bing or yahoo


----------



## entropy13 (Aug 26, 2010)

I rarely use Google, it's usually Yahoo, albeit now it's technically Bing now lol


----------



## wolf (Aug 26, 2010)

I've been a googler for years, and I think anyone that tries to compete with their search engine is barking up the wrong tree.

google, the unstoppable juggernaut of the internet world.


----------



## motasim (Aug 26, 2010)

... a little competition never hurts ... maybe something can come out of it ...


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Aug 26, 2010)

It goes both ways. I've had bing give me stuff where google failed. You should really use both.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 26, 2010)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> It goes both ways. I've had bing give me stuff where google failed. You should really use both.



because bing, like IE, liks to breaks the 'rules' of the internet.

for example, there is code you can put into a website/webpage to make it not appear in searches - like say, the admin login page for techpowerup 

a friend of mine is really hating on bing, because his sites (with that code inserted) still show up on bing, but not in google or yahoo (until now, i guess)


----------



## AsRock (Aug 26, 2010)

Black Panther said:


> Well, me too. Both bing and yahoo. I find that nothing beats g00gle search so far.



I'd use yahoo\bing any day over goodle even more due to there privacy policy.  Less crap shows up on a yahoo search and i've always been able to find what i have needed.

Not to sure about google searches of today but a Yahoo search will warn you about viruses on the site.


----------



## inferKNOX (Aug 26, 2010)

"Here a little, there a little" is my policy regarding google and yahoo/bing.


----------



## TIGR (Aug 26, 2010)

http://www.google.com/search?q=bing+sucks

(just playin')


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Aug 26, 2010)

http://www.bing.com/search?q=google+sucks&go=&form=QBLH&qs=n&sk=

And thus, I don't get your point.... er ninja edits


----------



## JATownes (Aug 26, 2010)

TIGR said:


> http://www.google.com/search?q=bing+sucks
> 
> (just playin')





LAN_deRf_HA said:


> http://www.bing.com/search?q=google+sucks&go=&form=QBLH&qs=n&sk=
> 
> And thus, I don't get your point.... er ninja edits



You guys crack me up.  

 I stick with Google, just because I have used it so long.  And when I am looking for something tech related (i.e. drivers, bios updates, firmware, etc.) it seems Bing always wants to take me to retail sites to buy the hardware that I am looking for software/firmware for.  I guess I have used Google for so long, I know how to manipulate the search string for what I am looking for.


----------



## AsRock (Aug 26, 2010)

TIGR said:


> http://www.google.com/search?q=bing+sucks
> 
> (just playin')



O please...

http://search.yahoo.com/search;_ylt...+sucks&toggle=1&cop=mss&ei=UTF-8&fr=yfp-t-701


----------



## TIGR (Aug 26, 2010)

You're a little late to the party there, AsRock.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Aug 26, 2010)

Maybe he has SOME people on ignore 
I mean that whole bit was hard to miss...


----------



## DrPepper (Aug 26, 2010)

www.askmotherfuckinjeeves.com

Jk google man here.


----------



## AsRock (Aug 26, 2010)

TIGR said:


> You're a little late to the party there, AsRock.



If ya say so lol..  Just shows don't matter really what you'll find that crap for most stuff.


----------



## Flak (Aug 26, 2010)

I've been using bing since beta.  Once you get used to what a search engine wants/needs they are all pretty good.  I haven't used google as primary in a long while now and have had zero issues with bing search results.  Ever so often I'll hit up some google just to compare results and have never had any differences in the first couple pages.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Aug 27, 2010)

I like Bing/Yahoo for shopping But if your gonna search for info or just about anything else Google is better


----------



## a_ump (Aug 27, 2010)

google man aswell, it isn't just search results but i don't care for bing and yahoo's layout. Google's is plain white and plain with blue text. Perfect for quick scanning compared to bing/yahoo's vast colors and whatnot.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Aug 27, 2010)

I am totally excited for this. I currently run PPC campaigns on Google, Yahoo, and Bing. Yahoo has been going down hill a lot lately. Directory sites are always getting top rankings in Yahoo because they have thousands of links related to whatever keyword you typed in. This makes local business and business have a very hard time, if not impossible, to rank on the first page.

Google and Bing both serve better results, they choose not to list a bunch of garbage directory sites and link farms. I know a lot of advertisers are going to be losing revenue, but they had a grey hat solution as it was. Don't blame them for taking advantage cause Yahoo rewarded that type of action with placing those sites in top tier ranks. 

I am also excited about the fact that I will no longer have to manage 3 different PPC accounts. Yahoo is being pulled into MSN AdNetwork so I can manage all these campaigns with 1 tool and only 1 bill.


----------

